# What's it like living in Walthamstow?



## Hellsbells (Nov 3, 2007)

Been looking on the internet at houses to rent and have found several decent sounding ones in Walthamstow (around the Lloyds Park area). Can anyone tell me what it's like round there? I know there are some quite dodgy parts of Walthamstow and just want to make sure I avoid moving to any of them!


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 3, 2007)

lloyds park nice but boring and remote. best areas are streets around pretoria rd, edward rd, coppermill lane, the Village


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 3, 2007)

nice as in safe? (or as safe as you can get in walthamstow)

It says on the internet that the houses are about 10 mins walk from blackhorse rd tube so i'd imagine they can't be that remote. I currently live 30 mins walk from a tube station and decent shops/entertainment & that's totally fine by me. I don't mind a bit of a walk/bus ride and like living in quiet areas. 

I haven't seen any houses to rent on the roads you mention. I guess if there are any, they're probably more expensive.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd say Walthamstow was less shitty than several other nearby areas in north London, and the transport links are good. I'd certainly consider going there if I was moving.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 3, 2007)

Like I said earlier on the other thread, avoid the village area, apparently it's all kicking off again:

http://www.walthamstowguardian.co.u...e_sees_villagers_looking_to_turn_the_tide.php


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 3, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Like I said earlier on the other thread, avoid the village area, apparently it's all kicking off again:
> 
> http://www.walthamstowguardian.co.u...e_sees_villagers_looking_to_turn_the_tide.php



Where exactly is the village? The only part of Walthamstow i know is the area around the tube station and shopping centre. Is that the village?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 3, 2007)

No, it's here:
type in either Shernhall Street/ Church Hill or Vestry Road
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wl&q=

hope this works, it's around Church Hill, St Mary's Road area, the bit around the old churchyard. It's been dodgy for some time now, quite a high number of violent robberies.


----------



## lemontop (Nov 4, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> nice as in safe? (or as safe as you can get in walthamstow)
> 
> It says on the internet that the houses are about 10 mins walk from blackhorse rd tube so i'd imagine they can't be that remote. I currently live 30 mins walk from a tube station and decent shops/entertainment & that's totally fine by me. I don't mind a bit of a walk/bus ride and like living in quiet areas.



My mate lives on one of the streets near Lloyd park. It's more like a 20min walk to either Blackhorse Road or Walthamstow Central. Fairly nice, but a bit out of the way for me. She loves it tho. There's the 123 bus that goes to BHR but it seems to come whenever it feels like it.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 7, 2007)

I lived there 4 years, no probs (near Blackhorse Road, off Forest Lane). Some people I know have had stuff nicked in Walthstow, but, heck, you can get broken into anywhere in London, frankly. 

I think nearer tube stations are more likely to experience crime, perhaps, but it's really luck of the draw.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 8, 2007)

i live there and have done for a few months now. it's great! lots of nice pubs and restaurants. shops in shopping centre ok i guess. transport good. close to epping forest. erm and it's CHEAP! woo!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2007)

i live fairly near there, and go up to the village sometimes - a few nice restuarants there, the "village" part is pretty small, a couple of streets really, I have friends up there who seem to like living there ,they bought a place 10 years ago, and have no plans to move...mind you they bought a 3 bed house up there, near the cemetary, for about £70,000


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 8, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i live fairly near there, and go up to the village sometimes -



fucking tourists


----------



## ScallyWag II (Nov 8, 2007)

I live there too.  I really like the place.  Not too familiar with the Lloyds Park area (am just off Blackhorse Road)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> fucking tourists



we like to go there and sneer at the poor people who live there


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 8, 2007)

oi e17ers! has anyone seen that women sitting down in the shop window making turkish bread things in that shop near St James Street station? they are lovely hot in the morning


----------



## Griff (Nov 8, 2007)

I only liked Walthamstow for the magnificent Small Wonder Records in the early '80s. 

Used to live in that Hoe Street shop.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 8, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> we like to go there and sneer at the poor people who live there



yes, that would be funny if it wasn't so true


----------



## shave (Nov 14, 2007)

I've lived here for a bit now, after moving out of Walworth.  Ahhhhh Walworth.  Those were the days.  Anyhoooo it's okay up here.  Plenty of young hoodlums, but everywhere got em, innit. Quick tube too into Central London if that's your bag.  Plenty, plenty of green space nearby, the resevoirs, the river Lea and the Lea valley Parks as well as the forest.  It's alright.  Get my vote.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 7, 2008)

This bloke has had enough:
http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/display.var.2092728.0.walthamstow_rap_star_forced_to_leave.php


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 7, 2008)

"It's like a little community and if you're not a part of the community, you're against them. You have to be part of some sort of gang to be able to go out."(from that link)

Doesn't sound too appealing tbh!!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Mar 7, 2008)

I lived just off Blackhorse road for 7 years. Loads of friends still live there.
We got burgled quite a few times and it does feel a bit like Bandit Country, ie almost total absence of a noticeable Police force, but hell, it's got the market so who cares?

A few pubs near the market are best avoided. Can get a bit scary especially on a Saturday afternoon.

And you'll never be hard up for drugs if you move to the stow


----------

